# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  آخرین رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران

## rezasys

سلام
رتبه بندی دانشگاه های ایران


رتبه اول
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران
رتبه جهانی 511
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران و تحت پوشش وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در استان تهران است. این دانشگاه موزه ملی تاریخ علوم پزشکی ایران را نیز اداره می‌کند. 


رتبه دوم
دانشگاه تهران
رتبه جهانی 532
دانشگاه تهران بزرگ‌ترین مرکز آموزش عالی در ایران است که در سال ۱۳۱۳ خورشیدی به دستور رضا شاه پهلوی تأسیس شد. دانشگاه تهران هم اکنون دارای ۲۵ دانشکده، ۹ پردیس و ۱۱ مرکز پژوهشی است و از استادان مجرب ایرانی در بیشتر رشته‌ها بهره می‌گیرد. برند دانشگاه تهران در سال ۱۳۹۲ در دهمین جشنواره ملی قهرمانان صنعت ایران به عنوان یکی از ۱۰۰ برند برتر ایران شناخته شد.


رتبه سوم
دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
رتبه جهانی 567
دانشگاه صنعتی شریف دانشگاهی دولتی واقع در خیابان آزادی تهران، ایران است. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۴۴ با نام دانشگاه صنعتی آریامهر بنیانگذاری گشت که پس از انقلاب اسلامی، در آبان ۱۳۵۸، به‌افتخار یکی از دانش‌آموختگان آن، مجید شریف واقفی، به دانشگاه صنعتی شریف تغییر نام داد.


رتبه چهارم
دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر
رتبه جهانی 863
دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر یا پلی‌تکنیک تهران یکی از دانشگاه‌های فنی و صنعتی ایران است که در شهر تهران قرار دارد. این دانشگاه علاوه بر تهران، دارای پردیس‌هایی در بندرعباس، ماهشهر و گرمسار است. دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر نخستین دانشگاه صنعتی ایران است که در سال ۱۳۳۷ رسماً افتتاح شد


رتبه پنجم
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران
رتبه جهانی 866
دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران، دانشگاهی دولتی و به اعتقاد برخی اولین مؤسسهٔ آموزش عالی در ایران است که هستهٔ اولیهٔ آن در سال ۱۳۰۸ شکل‌گرفته است.این دانشگاه در تهران واقع است و شعبه‌های آن در شهرهای اراک، بهشهر، دماوند و نور قرار گرفته‌اند.


رتبه ششم
دانشگاه تربیت مدرس
رتبه جهانی 869
دانشگاه تربیت مدرس یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران و تنها مرکز تحصیلات تکمیلی جامع دولتی کشور می‌باشد که در شهر تهران واقع شده است.


رتبه هفتم
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان
رتبه جهانی 906
دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان یکی از دو دانشگاه بزرگ دولتی استان اصفهان و با ۲۳۰۰ هکتار مساحت، بزرگ‌ترین دانشگاه کشور از لحاظ وسعت است. این دانشگاه در محدودهٔ اتوبان آزادگان و در ۵ کیلومتری مرکز اصفهان قرار گرفته‌است. این دانشگاه دارای پارک جنگلی کوچکی است و کوه سید محمد، کوه صلات و امامزاده سید محمد در اراضی دانشگاه واقع شده‌اند.


رتبه هشتم
دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد
رتبه جهانی 1025
دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد یکی از دانشگاه‌های وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری ایران است. این دانشگاه که پیشنهاد تأسیس آن به قبل از دهه بیست خورشیدی بر می‌گردد از قدیمی‌ترین دانشگاه‌های ایران به شمار می‌آید. دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد در زمان پهلوی از نظر علمی و آکادمیک زیر نظر دانشگاه سان فرانسیسکو آمریکا قرار داشت.

رتبه نهم
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتیرتبه جهانی 1172
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی-درمانی شهید بهشتی یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران و تحت پوشش وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در استان تهران است.
در پی تصویب قانون تشکیل وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و ابلاغ حکم وزیر بهداشت درمان و آموزش پزشکی، دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی شهید بهشتی از شهریورماه سال ۱۳۶۵ با ادغام بعضی از واحدهای آموزشی و درمانی وابسته به وزارت بهداری و دانشگاه ملی سابق شروع به فعالیت نمود.


10
دانشگاه شیراز
رتبه جهانی 1213
دانشگاه شیراز یکی از دانشگاه‌های وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری و از قدیمی‌ترین دانشگاه‌های ایران است که در سال ۱۳۲۵ خورشیدی تأسیس گردید. پیش از انقلاب ۱۳۵۷ ایران، دانشگاه کنونی شیراز، �دانشگاه پهلوی� نامیده می‌شد. بر اساس رتبه‌بندی دانشگاه‌های ایران که هر سال توسط وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری انجام می‌شود دانشگاه شیراز در میان دانشگاه‌های جامع ایران رتبهٔ سوم کشور را پس از دانشگاه‌های تهران و تربیت مدرس کسب کرده‌است و یکی از ۵ دانشگاه مادر در رشته‌های مهندسی به‌شمار می‌آید. محوطه دانشگاه شیراز که توسط مینورو یاماساکی طراحی شده، از نظر وسعت در کشور ایران در رتبهٔ دوم قرار دارد.




دانشگاه شهید بهشتی11
رتبه جهانی 1283
دانشگاه شهید بهشتی یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی معتبر ایران است که در منطقهٔ اوین، غرب ولنجک و شرق درکه در شمال غربی شهر تهرانواقع شده‌است. دانشگاه شهید بهشتی هم اکنون دارای ۱۹ دانشکده، ۳ پردیس و ۱۶ پژوهشکده و مرکز مطالعاتی و تحقیقاتی است. در حال حاضر سید حسن صدوق ریاست این دانشگاه را به عهده دارد.
این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۳۸ با نام دانشگاه ملی ایران به‌دستور محمدرضا شاه پهلوی و توسط علی شیخ‌الاسلام تأسیس شد و تا پیش از سال ۱۳۶۲ با این نام خوانده می‌شد. علی‌رغم افتتاح رسمی در اسفندماه ۱۳۳۹، پذیرش دانشجو در مهرماه ۱۳۳۹ و توسط دانشکده‌های معماری و شهرسازی و علوم بانکداری که اولین دانشکده‌های دانشگاه بودند انجام شد. در خرداد ماه سال ۱۳۶۲ ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی وقت با تغییر نام دانشگاه از �دانشگاه ملی ایران� به �دانشگاه شهید بهشتی� موافقت کرد.




دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز12
رتبه جهانی 1357
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیراز با بیش از ۸۰۰۰ دانشجو و دستیار تخصصی، ۹۱ رشته مختلف تحصیلی، ۵۳۹ عضو هیئت علمی و بیش از ۱۸۰۰۰ پرسنل بهداشتی، درمانی و پشتیبانی علاوه برتعلیم و تربیت جوانان این مرز و بوم، مسئولیت تأمین بهداشت و درمان استان را نیز بر عهده دارد.
این دانشگاه علاوه بر کیفیت مطلوب آموزشی و پژوهشی با انجام فعالیت‌های درمانی پیچیده‌ای نظیر پیوند کبد، قلب، کلیه و دیگر درمان‌های پیشرفته به بیماران و نیازمندان خدمت ارائه نموده و به عنوان یکی از بزرگ‌ترین و معتبرترین دانشگاه‌های ایران و خاورمیانه مشغول فعالیت می‌باشد.



دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی13
رتبه جهانی 1403
دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی یکی از دانشگاه‌های برتر دولتی ایران است که دانشکده‌های آن به صورت غیرمتمرکز در شهر تهرانقرار دارند. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۹۲ در بین پنج دانشگاه صنعتی برتر ایران قرار گرفت. این دانشگاه یکی از دانشگاه‌های برتر دولتی ایران است و در اولویت‌های رتبه‌های برتر کنکور سراسری قرار می‌گیرد. با تصویب شورای انقلاب فرهنگی این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۵۹ با ادغام ۹ مرکز آموزش عالی (مؤسسه عالی تکنیکوم نفیسی (مؤسس مهندس حبیب نفیسی)، مدرسه عالی فنی، دانشکده نقشه‌برداری، مؤسسه آبشناسی، دانشکده هواشناسی و علوم جو، دانشکده مخابرات، مدرسه عالی ساختمان، دانشگاه کار و پیشه، تربیت دبیر فنی پلی تکنیک تهران، دانشگاه علوم و فنون مجتمع آموزشی وزارت راه، مجتمع تکنولوژی تهران و مدرسه عالی تلویزیون و سینما) به شکل کنونی و با نام دانشگاه فنی و مهندسی تشکیل شد و در سال ۱۳۶۷ به نام خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی، دانشمند ایرانی تغییر نام داد.




دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد مشهد14
رتبه جهانی 1410
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مشهد از نخستین واحدهای دانشگاهی است که در آذر ماه سال ۱۳۶۱ تأسیس و با ۱۶۷ دانشجو در سه رشته در مهر ماه ۱۳۶۲ حرکت علمی خود را آغاز نمود و از تیرماه ۱۳۷۹ از لحاظ رتبه به دانشگاه جامع ارتقاء یافته است و در دومین مجمع عمومی اتحادیه بین‌المللی دانشگاه‌های جهان اسلام (فروردین ماه ۱۳۸۰ –کوالالامپور) بعنوان عضو آن اتحادیه پذیرفته شده است و در حال حاضر آمار دانشجویان آن بیش از ۳۲۰۰۰هزار نفر و تعداد فارغ التحصیلان ۸۰هزار و ۵۰ نفر است. به عبارتی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مشهد، بزرگترین دانشگاه شرق كشور است. اين دانشگاه اولین و تنها پژوهشكده مصوب وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری (شورای گسترش آموزش عالی) در بین كل واحدهای دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی كشور به نام پژوهشکده محیط‌های خشک را از سال 1394 ایجاد و در اختیار دارد. 




دانشگاه تبریز15
رتبه جهانی 1423
دانشگاه تبریز (پیشتر: دانشگاه آذرآبادگان) یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی وابسته به وزارت علوم، تحقیقات و فناوری می‌باشد که در شهر تبریز واقع است. این دانشگاه شامل ۲۲ دانشکده است و در کل دارای ۲۹ قطب علمی و مجتمع آموزشی است. این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۲۶ به عنوان دومین دانشگاه قدیمی ایران پس از دانشگاه تهران، بنیان گذاشته شد. دانشگاه تبریز بزرگ‌ترین مرکز علمی در شمال غرب ایران می‌باشد.




دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد16
رتبه جهانی 1450
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران و تحت پوشش وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در شهر مشهد است. این دانشگاه با دارا بودن ۷ معاونت و ۱۸ شبکه بهداشت و درمان، ۸ دانشکده، ۲۸ بیمارستان و ۱۶ مرکز تحقیقاتی، (۴ مرکز مصوب وزارت و ۱۲ مرکز مصوب دانشگاه) و به طور کلی از حیث گستره وسیع ارائه خدمات بهداشتی درمانی به بیش از ۵ میلیون نفر جمعیت بزرگترین دانشگاه کشور به شمار می‌رود.




دانشگاه علوم پزشکی اصفهان17
رتبه جهانی 1477
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان اصفهان یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی تیپ یک ایران و تحت پوشش وزارت بهداشت، درمان و آموزش پزشکی در استان اصفهان است
دانشکده پزشکی اصفهان در سال ۱۳۲۵ تأسیس شده و در سال ۱۳۷۵ در پنجاهمین سالگرد تأسیس آن از طرف دولت جمهوری اسلامی به پاس تلاش‌های ۵۰ ساله آن لوح سنگی یادبودی تقدیم شده که اکنون در حیاط دانشکده نصب می‌باشد.



دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز18
رتبه جهانی 1536
دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تبریز، با نام کامل دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی-درمانی تبریز، یکی از دانشگاه‌های شهر تبریز است. این دانشگاه دارای ۸ دانشکده داروسازی، پزشکی، پیراپزشکی، دندانپزشکی، پرستاری و مامایی، بهداشت و تغذیه، توانبخشی و علوم نوین پزشکی می‌باشد.




دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات (تهران)19
رتبه جهانی 1549
دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی واحد علوم و تحقیقات یک دانشگاه خصوصی در شمال غرب شهر تهران است که بزرگترین واحد دانشگاه آزاد اسلامیمحسوب می‌شود. این دانشگاه در جوار ساختمان سازمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی قرار گرفته است. این دانشگاه دارای ۲۰ دانشکده و ۴ مرکز تحقیقاتی است که ۳۴۴ رشتهٔ آموزشی را در سطوح تحصیلات تکمیلی و دکترا با بیش از ۴۰۰۰۰ دانشجو ارائه می‌دهد. کارکنان آکادمیک شامل ۸۵۰ عضو تمام و پاره وقت و همچنین استادان مدعو می‌باشند.
این دانشگاه دارای بزرگترین کتابخانهٔ دانشگاهی ایران با بیش از یک میلیون کتاب است. مرکز تحقیقات فیزیک پلاسما یکی از دو مرکز تحقیقاتی در زمینه گداخت هسته‌ای در ایران است. این دانشگاه دارای بزرگترین پارکینگ طبقاتی تهران است.




دانشگاه اصفهان20
رتبه جهانی 1682
دانشگاه اصفهان یکی از دو دانشگاه بزرگ دولتی شهر اصفهان است. موقعیت فیزیکی این دانشگاه به گونه‌ای است که در مجاورت دروازه شیراز قرار گرفته و با وسعتی نزدیک به ۳۰۰ هکتار یکی از بزرگ‌ترین دانشگاه‌های ایران است. دانشگاه دیگر بزرگ دولتی اصفهان، دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان است که در سوی دیگر اصفهان و در حومه شهر، قرار گرفته‌است. آموزشگاه عالی بهداری (تاسیس سال ۱۳۲۵) اولین مؤسسه عالی در اصفهان بود. دانشکده پزشکی به سال ۱۳۲۹ تأسیس شده بود که با تجمیع چندین دانشکده در هزارجریب، دانشگاه اصفهان در سال ۱۳۴۷ بصورت جامع شکل گرفت







منبع topstars.ir

----------


## amirhossein78

از نظر من مفهومی نداره یک دانشگاه صنعتی با یک دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مقایسه شه  :Yahoo (35):  دو دانشگاه با دو فیلد کاملا متفاوت چرا باید صنعتی شریف با علوم پزشکی مقایسه شه ؟ اصلا مفهومی نداره

----------


## kurdish boy

خوب بود
رتبه یک تا ده جهان رو هم میگفتی بد نبود 
فک کنم هاروارد و اکسفورد اول دوم باشند!

----------


## mostafa181

تا حدی درست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezasys

> خوب بود
> رتبه یک تا ده جهان رو هم میگفتی بد نبود 
> فک کنم هاروارد و اکسفورد اول دوم باشند!


بفرمایید یه پست دیگه در موردش نوشتم : 

بهترین دانشگاه های جهان




> از نظر من مفهومی نداره یک دانشگاه صنعتی با یک دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مقایسه شه





> دو دانشگاه با دو فیلد کاملا متفاوت چرا باید صنعتی شریف با علوم پزشکی مقایسه شه ؟ اصلا مفهومی نداره




درسته اما این رنکینگ از آمار جهانی گرفته شده

----------


## ali_rashidi

پس جندی شاپور اهواز چی؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amirhossein78

به جای مقایسه دانشگاه صنعتی با دانشگاه علوم پزشکی !!! لیست رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور رو قرار بدین 
ممنون  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*اخرین رتبه بندی علوم پزشکیارو از کجا میشه فهمید
چطوری زنجان تیپ 1 شده : |*

----------


## Saeed79

> *اخرین رتبه بندی علوم پزشکیارو از کجا میشه فهمید
> چطوری زنجان تیپ 1 شده : |*


تیپ 1 بود که  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*نه بابا ؟
فک کنم تازه شده*

----------


## amirhossein78

> *نه بابا ؟
> فک کنم تازه شده*


زنجان تیپ یک نیست 
مشهد و ک دانشگاه های تهران و تبریز و شیراز و اصفهان . جدیدا هم مثل اینکه اهواز تیپ یک شدن 
زنجان و ارومیه تیپ 2 هستن 
اگه قرار باشه زنجان تیپ 1 باشه ارومیه باید قبل تر ازون می شد که فعلا نشدن

----------


## hamid_MhD

*https://www.uniref.ir/Ranking7


مازندران*

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossein78


زنجان تیپ یک نیست 
مشهد و ک دانشگاه های تهران و تبریز و شیراز و اصفهان . جدیدا هم مثل اینکه اهواز تیپ یک شدن 
زنجان و ارومیه تیپ 2 هستن 
اگه قرار باشه زنجان تیپ 1 باشه ارومیه باید قبل تر ازون می شد که فعلا نشدن


نه امسال رتبه علوم پزشکی 9 شده
میشه تیپ 1
 تو معارفه گفتن*

----------


## amirhossein78

> *https://www.uniref.ir/Ranking7
> 
> 
> مازندران*



خیلی ببخشید ولی این رنکینگ هم غلطه 
یک دانشگاه رو که فقط بر اساس تعداد مقاله نمی سنجن کلی عامل و فاکتور دیگه ( هیات علمی و ... ) هم هست

----------


## amirhossein78

> *
> 
> نه امسال رتبه علوم پزشکی 9 شده
> میشه تیپ 1
>  تو معارفه گفتن*


به هر حال اگه منظورتون سال 95 هستش که که خب اونجا تیپ یک نیست 
سال 96 هم هنوز تموم نشده 
فعلا باید صبر شه تا اخر سال خود وزارتخونه اعلام کنه

----------


## hamid_MhD

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossein78


خیلی ببخشید ولی این رنکینگ هم غلطه 
یک دانشگاه رو که فقط بر اساس تعداد مقاله نمی سنجن کلی عامل و فاکتور دیگه ( هیات علمی و ... ) هم هست


https://www.sakhtafzarmag.com/%D8%A7...%A7%D9%84-1395


نمیدونم. والا
منم از نت برداشتم 
اینم یه نگا بنداز*

----------


## amirhossein78

> *
> 
> https://www.sakhtafzarmag.com/%D8%A7...%A7%D9%84-1395
> 
> 
> نمیدونم. والا
> منم از نت برداشتم 
> اینم یه نگا بنداز*




بله این به ظاهر درسته 
متاسفانه تهران اونقد بودجه داره که دانشگاه های دیگه مثل تبریز و اصفهان و شیراز و ... بعید میدونم بتونن جاشو بگیرن

----------


## tarranom

۱	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تهران	
۲	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی شهید بهشتی	
۳	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی شیراز	
۴	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان اصفهان	
۵	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی مشهد	
۶	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی تبریز	
۷	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی جندی‌شاپور اهواز	
۸	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان کرمان	
۹	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی مازندران	
۱۰	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی شهید صدوقی یزد	
۱۱	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی همدان	
۱۲	دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی	
۱۳	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی گیلان	
۱۴	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی کاشان	
۱۵	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی بابل	
۱۶	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گلستان	
۱۷	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان بوشهر	
۱۸	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی قزوین	
۱۹	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی استان سمنان
۲۰	دانشگاه علوم پزشکی و خدمات بهداشتی درمانی رفسنجان

----------


## frp9

وضعیت دانشگاه‌های ایران در رتبه‌بندی آسیایی تایمز 2018
دانشگاه صنعتی نوشیروانی بابل

37

دانشگاه صنعتی شریف

83

دانشگاه صنعتی امیرکبیر

88

دانشگاه صنعتی اصفهان

96

دانشگاه علم و صنعت ایران

108

دانشگاه تهران

139

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران

142

دانشگاه تبریز

148

دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی

173

دانشگاه شیراز

188

دانشگاه شهید بهشتی

193

دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد

250-201

دانشگاه اصفهان

250-201

دانشگاه گیلان

300-251

دانشگاه الزهرا

350-301

دانشگاه بیرجند

350-301

دانشگاه یزد

350-301

دانشگاه زنجان

350-301

----------


## amin1441

> وضعیت دانشگاه‌های ایران در رتبه‌بندی آسیایی تایمز 2018
> دانشگاه صنعتی نوشیروانی بابل
> 
> 37
> 
> دانشگاه صنعتی شریف
> 
> 83
> 
> ...


فقط نوشیروانی بابل!! :Yahoo (50):  لامصب اسمش خیلی غلط اندازه! فک کنم فقط بخاطر چنتا از استاداش که مقاله ISI میدن تاپ رفته.

----------


## frp9

> فقط نوشیروانی بابل!! لامصب اسمش خیلی غلط اندازه! فک کنم فقط بخاطر چنتا از استاداش که مقاله ISI میدن تاپ رفته.


اصن اسمشم به گوشم نخورده بود

----------


## sepehrganji

دقیقا نمیشه از روی این رتبه بندی مقایسه دقیق کرد
باید تحقیق کنید رشته ای که میخواید توی کدوم دانشگاه بهتره و از این صحبتا

----------

